# MP277 startet nicht



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe folgendes Problemm mit einem MP277-8" Touch.
Nach dem Einschalten kommt nur ein weißes Hintergrundbild,
es kommt kein Runtime Starter oder WinCE Oberfläche.

Hat das schon einmal jemand gehabt, wenn ja was kann mann
tun um das Problemm zu lösen.

gruß helmut


----------



## volker (3 Juli 2009)

kann z.b. passieren wenn ein imageupdate fehlschlägt.
image neu aufspielen.
wichtig ist hierbei die option *'auf werkseinstellung zurücksetzen'*
die findet man nicht bei allen übertragungsarten.
evtl gehts über ethernet. ansonsten musst du einen *ppi-adapter* benutzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

image habe nicht neu aufgespielt und das wundert micht gerade. Aber ich werde es mal versuche.
Danke


----------



## Dr.Best (3 Juli 2009)

MP277 kann über Ethernet nicht urgeladen werden nur 377 und das tp177 4" 

sonst nur rs232 mmKabel oder USb-ppi kabel.

rücksetzen macht auf jeden fall sinn. 


Mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Dr.Best schrieb:


> MP277 kann über Ethernet nicht urgeladen werden nur 377 und das tp177 4"
> 
> sonst nur rs232 mmKabel oder USb-ppi kabel.
> 
> ...



Danke, aber sag mal war Dr Best nicht ein Zahnarzt..?
Eurer Branche muß aber schlecht gehen wenn Ihr nebenbei
noch in Automatisierung macht!

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Dr.Best (5 Juli 2009)

=) der Branche gehts eig gut, Zähne fallen immer raus (früher oder später) *gg 

apropo was haste den zuletzt gemacht gehabt weil das mp übern boot loader nich hinaus geht ? 

ah noch was ... fallsde nen os update mit nem PC-USB mpi Adapter gemacht hast. könnt das der grund gewesen sein (meine Erfahrung). 

ka warum...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2009)

weiß eigendlich jemand wie das Mäuseklavier bei den PPI / Multimaster Kabel eingestellt werden muß...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2009)

Irgendwie bekomme ich mit dem Multimaster Kabel
keiner Verbindung zum MP hat nicht jemand noch
einen tip für mich?


----------



## Waelder (7 Juli 2009)

Hast Du es mal mit einem RS232/RS485 Konverterkabel versucht ? So habe ich mal ein paar TP177A geupdatet. Die wollten auch nicht mehr.

Guss Wälder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal mit einem RS232/RS485 Konverterkabel versucht ? So habe ich mal ein paar TP177A geupdatet. Die wollten auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Guss Wälder


 
Hallo Wälder,
das Kabel was ich hier habe müsste doch so ein Konverterkabel sein,
RS232 / PPI Multi-Master Cable 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0.
Wie schon gesagt macht mir das Mäuseklavier ein wenig sorgen.
Meine einstellungen sind zur zeit so: DIP 1 & 2 auf "1" (für 115.2 KBaut)
und DIP 5 mal auf "1" und mal auf "0" eingetellt ( 0-Freeport / 1-Master)
den rest auf "0".

gruß helmut


----------



## Waelder (8 Juli 2009)

Hmm,

ich kann nur ein auszug aus dem Siemens HB posten :


> Konverter RS 422-RS 232
> Der Konverter wird zum Anschluss von Steuerungen anderer Hersteller benötigt. Schließen
> Sie den Konverter RS 422-RS 232 an die Schnittstelle RS 422/RS 485 an. Der Konverter
> setzt die Eingangssignale in RS-232-Signale um.
> ...


wobei ich ein ADAM Konverter benutzt habe....
und


> PC/PPI-Kabel
> Das Kabel benötigen Sie beim Aktualisieren des Betriebssystems mit Urladen. Außerdem
> können Sie das Kabel zum Transferieren verwenden. Schließen Sie das PC/PPI-Kabel an
> die Schnittstelle RS 422/RS 485 an. Das Kabel setzt die Eingangssignale in RS-232-Signale
> ...


ich selbst habe ein "URALTES PPI" Kabel mit Mäuseklavier.

Hilft dir vielleicht das PDF als anhang ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2009)

Hallo Wälder,
der Ausgabestand von meinen Kabel ist 4, da es neu ist.
Ich habe es auch mit einen alten versucht, das ich noch
im Schrank liegen hatte. Da war die Baudrate auf 9.6 und
ich hatte damit schon einige OP73 angepasst.
Ich glaube das Panel hat vielleicht einen Defekt, da es ja 
am Vortag noch funktionierte. Vielleicht schicke ich es ein.

gruß helmut


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Juli 2009)

*unbedingt...*

Du musst aber auch das Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen anklicken, und nach dem start der Übertragung dann das Bediengrät neu booten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2009)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch das Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen anklicken, und nach dem start der Übertragung dann das Bediengrät neu booten!


 
habe ich gemacht


----------

